
Robinhood adds zero-fee cryptocurrency trading and tracking – TechCrunch - Guocheng
https://www.google.com/amp/s/techcrunch.com/2018/01/25/free-cryptocurrency-trading-app/amp/#ampshare=https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/25/free-cryptocurrency-trading-app/
======
smaili
> “We’re planning to operate this business on a break-even basis and we don’t
> plan to profit from it for the foreseeable future” says Robinhood co-founder
> Vlad Tenev.

Is that another way of saying we'll charge fees once we've lured enough people
away from Coinbase?

